# Are you bored of your TT yet?



## europameister (Jun 4, 2006)

*Anyone bored of their TT yet*​
No. It's exceeded my expectations5450.94%Not yet but maybe give it a few months1917.92%Yes - Already looking for my next car!3331.13%


----------



## europameister (Jun 4, 2006)

Has the car lived up to your expectations and do you still love it as much as when you first got it?

Has anything taken the edge off the ownership experience?


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

europameister said:


> Has the car lived up to your expectations and do you still love it as much as when you first got it?
> 
> Has anything taken the edge off the ownership experience?


*europameister* Are you bored of your TT yet?


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I am not - and I think those who are, have not really tried out the cars performance yet.... :wink:


----------



## europameister (Jun 4, 2006)

loic said:


> europameister said:
> 
> 
> > Has the car lived up to your expectations and do you still love it as much as when you first got it?
> ...


A little bit!


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

europameister said:


> Has anything taken the edge off the ownership experience?


 :roll: Only leaving my deposit for the TT running on an R8 

Apart from that I'm loving my MK2, it has exceeded my expectations in every way 8)


----------



## steve_b (Aug 4, 2006)

During my long wait for delivery of the TT, I started looking for my next car, expecting to own the TT only 6 - 8 months.

But now having driven the car only 500 miles, I can honestly say that I am totally amazed by the TT's capability, looks and feel.

It is still surprising me daily with its performance.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Yep bored already.

What a piece of crap !


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Most of us have not got ours yet


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

europameister said:


> Has anything taken the edge off the ownership experience?


What ownership experience?? I don't get my grubby mits on the car until next Friday :? :?


----------



## fluffekins (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm bored of waiting - does that count ?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Mine is now all unwrapped, sitting in the corner of the forecourt (boxed in by all the other March 1st deliveries by the looks of it!) waiting to be de-greased and to have its Tracker fitted. 
If they sort it out any sooner than Thursday I may just be tempted to take it early... I'm *that* bored of waiting now! :roll: :lol:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah go on take it early !!!!!

What did you send that money on a Number Plate or a Beautiful Car ?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Yeah, I've been working from home this week so have walked past it several times! The suspense is killing me! If I hadn't left it so late to get the Tracker fitted I'd deffo have picked it up by now!


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

QuackingPlums

I cant wait to see your car I think Ibis and Magma is fantastic.

I would definitely seriously consider it next time.

A mate of mine is considering an S3 Ibis White with the two two red and grey leather interior. I have seen it configured on the Audi configurator and it looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

yep.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

If anyone is bored with their TT????

Then give me the car......i'll give you a return date, then a possible return date, then another possible return date, then maybe a final return date. Just think you will have the excitment of waiting for your car all over again. I'm too good to you lot, the things i'm willing to do to make you happy 8)

Mike...yeah right we all know how bored you are with yours :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you can buy mine for delivery next week if you want.

Silver 3.2
TMP
cruise
xenons
ipod
parking

cant think what else.


----------



## jonnyv (Jul 16, 2006)

Boared of mine, not as good as i though it would be.

Just have to decide what to trade it in for..............


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

chess board or circuit board? :roll:



















or is it boar boar'd?










Im confused [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I was not bored of it but something better came up.

The S3 will never have the looks but out performs the TT in every way.

Steve


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you mean its quicker :wink:


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't know what it is.. I remember getting so excited about getting it.. the wait.. the suspense.. the auguish..

But i've just gone two weeks without driving it and I can say I'm not really itching to get back into it :?


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> you mean its quicker :wink:


Not just the speed Tosh.

Its the overall package. Its sticks to the road like no other car I have driven. Much lighter at the front than a VR6 equipped car.

Steve


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sandhua1978 said:


> I don't know what it is.. I remember getting so excited about getting it.. the wait.. the suspense.. the auguish..
> 
> But i've just gone two weeks without driving it and I can say I'm not really itching to get back into it :?


I could tell you but i upset some people.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TT Law said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > you mean its quicker :wink:
> ...


I've never driven one and wont pretend i have, so i can't say i know what you mean. I just don't like the A3 (as I've posted many times before :wink: ) so its a total no go for me. I cant even bring myself to test drive the S3 - but i hope it you enjoy it.

When are you chipping it?


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> sandhua1978 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what it is.. I remember getting so excited about getting it.. the wait.. the suspense.. the auguish..
> ...


Well before you say it is. No not the engine....

Have driven the 3.2 and didn't find it that much more exciting. The noise was better... but thats was it. IMO!!!!!

Always been quite keen with my cars... But may be its just me getting old!


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


I am waiting for Superchips to release their map. Takes it to 300bhp+.

Steve


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

TT Law said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > you mean its quicker :wink:
> ...


You cant have driven any really good handling cars then. :? Sometimes you can get bored of handling and performance  I did


----------



## jonnyv (Jul 16, 2006)

Iâ€™ve driven an S3 and it was tremendously good fun, more so than mine and its V6 bigger brother.

But I canâ€™t really get on with the looks of the car either.

Each to their own, and I certainly won't be racing you at the lights.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm sorry to confess, but I can't get the words Z4 3.0si Coupe  from my head. I love my TT and think it's a brilliant car, but if the roads get flooded with MK2s as we're expecting, I may as well put mine on the market and get something that will defo remain more exclusive.


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

tehdarkstar said:


> I'm sorry to confess, but I can't get the words Z4 3.0si Coupe  from my head. I love my TT and think it's a brilliant car, but if the roads get flooded with MK2s as we're expecting, I may as well put mine on the market and get something that will defo remain more exclusive.


I think the Z4 Coupe will have a relatively short production run - it is tempting and I can't undertsand why they are not selling well - big discounts available.

I have not seen one on the road - it will be exclusive but I still think the TT has a lot more about it.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

tehdarkstar said:


> I'm sorry to confess, but I can't get the words Z4 3.0si Coupe  from my head. I love my TT and think it's a brilliant car, but if the roads get flooded with MK2s as we're expecting, I may as well put mine on the market and get something that will defo remain more exclusive.


More exclusive!? I think you mean more undesirable.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm just thinking that perhaps the Z4 is more aligned with what I want now than the TT perhaps. The Z4 is an impractical uncompromised driving machine and if you test drive one of these you will certainly get hooked.

It sounds nice and looks so different in the road... I have seen three or four of them already, but yeah, they are selling in very slow numbers and my BMW dealer said they will be limited in numbers and production time.

My dealer is offering me some ridiculous discounts that make it comparable to my TT in price, with the same kit. Oh well... :?

This one in PistonHeads is actually Â£1K cheaper than my TT... http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/128414.htm


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

i have test-driven the z4. Didn't like it. No character, I just knew that I would be bored with it in months. I felt the interior was more akin to being in a speedboat. Don't like the dashboard plank. Just my opinion.

.


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

marcusgilbert said:


> i have test-driven the z4. Didn't like it. No character,
> 
> .


No character! you might not like it but it certainly has.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Philr said:


> I think the Z4 Coupe will have a relatively short production run - it is tempting and I can't undertsand why they are not selling well - big discounts available.
> 
> I have not seen one on the road - it will be exclusive but I still think the TT has a lot more about it.


Like you say it will definitely be more exclusive, but really unpopular. I also can't understand why they're so unpopular.



tehdarkstar said:


> ....The Z4 is an impractical uncompromised driving machine and if you test drive one of these you will certainly get hooked.


I think that is going against it TBH. You can get a Z4M roadster [338bhp, sat nav, etc] with a list of Â£46k for Â£31-2k now after 12 months, that's just too much to lose in such a short period, factor in the running costs too, although that depends on how long you'll keep it. To renew the warranty after 3 years you're looking at Â£1500 plus excess every claim of Â£250.

My Z4 roadster has lost Â£17-18k in 21 months 

Unless you get at least a Â£6k discount then don't bother. If you did get one would you get an auto?


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Philr said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > i have test-driven the z4. Didn't like it. No character,
> ...


I disagree. The dictionary defines character as:

A being involved in the action of a story.
A distinguishing feature; characteristic; A complex of mental and ethical traits marking a person or a group.

My test-drive gave none of the above. I felt like a passenger in a clinical machine, even though I was in the driver's seat. I have owned/enjoyed 3 Beemers in the past, but I feel that many current models have lost their soul since Bangle got to mess with them.

I've owned Porsche 911's, Mini Cooper S (yes the BMW one) and these have soul, fun and character. This will be my first TT (and the last Audi I owned was an Audi 80 back in the late 1980's). The TTC simply felt perfect in the test-drive. It was engaging, involving and clearly distinguished itself from other cars I was considering. i.e. it has character. BTW - I was about to buy another 911, but the TT won me over - and saved me lots of cash I was about to spend on a much mre expensive car. That's how good it felt.

I just hope I'm not disapointed when it arrives in April/May. 
:wink:


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Philr said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Z4 Coupe will have a relatively short production run - it is tempting and I can't undertsand why they are not selling well - big discounts available.
> ...


This seems to be the problem more and more with BMW - I've had nothing else since 1999 (323ci & 330 Ci Coupe's) - loved them to bits. Trouble is they've gotten too popular IMHO - they sell more 3 series than Mondeo's now - this will always effect the residuals. BMW are going for the volume space now not the 'limited run premium sector' of a few years back. I looked at the 335D Coupe before I ordered the TT 6 x months ago and they could get me one to my exact spec off the production line in 6 to 8 weeks..... and they had the ex demo for 6k less.. alarm bells started ringing... My first BMW 323Ci in 99 I had o wait 6 x months for (and that was to buy the demo !!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Can't see why there are so many people waiting several months to get their new TT in the UK....

From this "survey", it should be more than enough almost brand new TT MK2 on the market now :!:

Or have we had a few jaleous MK1 owners here lately.... :wink:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Arne said:


> Or have we had a few jaleous MK1 owners here lately.... :wink:


I don't think the majority of Mk1 owners are that childish?

I for one have owned a TT2 and have commented accordingly.

Steve


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

TT Law said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > Or have we had a few jaleous MK1 owners here lately.... :wink:
> ...


So you actually belive that 32 % (at this moment) of the people owning a MK2 on this forum is allready looking for another car?

Sorry - but I think there has to be another answer to that.... :wink:

And if it was so - where are all the adds...? :roll:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

TT Law said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > Or have we had a few jaleous MK1 owners here lately.... :wink:
> ...


Steve - didn't you pick up your S3 around 23. january? And isn't it time to change your avatar? From what you say, you are no longer an owner of the TT MK2 :wink: ("have owned"....)

ps: to get some real punch in your S3, here is what you should consider....:

http://www.bsrab.se/product_news/47/


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

tehdarkstar said:


> I'm sorry to confess, but I can't get the words Z4 3.0si Coupe  from my head. I love my TT and think it's a brilliant car, but if the roads get flooded with MK2s as we're expecting, I may as well put mine on the market and get something that will defo remain more exclusive.


I don't know if it's due to availability or release schedules that mean that MKII owners are holding off until March 1, but where I live there are definitely already more M4/Z4 coupes than MKII TTs... :?

Having said that, in my garage 911s outnumber Caymans, which in turn outnumber Boxsters, and there are currently (until Thursday!) no MKII TTs. 8)


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

marcusgilbert said:


> Philr said:
> 
> 
> > marcusgilbert said:
> ...


 :?

I think you might be right about BMW's in general, but I think most people would agree that the Z4 Coupe has some unique and distinguishing qualities; although there may not be a consensus on whether these are positive or negative.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm bored engine wise.
I hope Audi will come with something much faster very soon like the new S5 Coupe'. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> I think that is going against it TBH. You can get a Z4M roadster [338bhp, sat nav, etc] with a list of Â£46k for Â£31-2k now after 12 months, that's just too much to lose in such a short period, factor in the running costs too, although that depends on how long you'll keep it. To renew the warranty after 3 years you're looking at Â£1500 plus excess every claim of Â£250.
> 
> My Z4 roadster has lost Â£17-18k in 21 months
> 
> Unless you get at least a Â£6k discount then don't bother. If you did get one would you get an auto?


The depreciation is indeed a big factor as you can see from the ad I posted before (that car must have had a list price of Â£36K+). When I test drove the Z4 Roadster, my dealer was offering me a 3.0si Sport fully equipped that was worth Â£36K for just a few quid below the list price of my TT and also a better finance deal. I would be fool to believe that if I had bought that car, when going to sell it again I would have lost a huge chunk of my money. But sometimes money isn't everything and the Z4 coupe does have its appeal.

If I do buy one I will be looking for the SMG that is a semi-auto manual 'box that is not as refined as Audi's DSG, but does the trick quite well.

TBH, I think I need to finally take my TT to the race track as soon as possible. I'm sure it will bring the passion back.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

TT Law said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > Or have we had a few jaleous MK1 owners here lately.... :wink:
> ...


Sorry to say so, but your MK2 looked ten times better than your "new" A3.
It's time for a new A3 because the design looks very stone-age.

Why did you bought a white MK2, and changed it for a boring Black car?


----------



## vul3ck6 (Sep 26, 2006)

You can't find the same kind of car under 26k, also TT brand is so different compare to others.......I don't look at BMW Z4 and Merc SLK anymore.........boring!!!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

tehdarkstar said:


> The depreciation is indeed a big factor as you can see from the ad I posted before (that car must have had a list price of Â£36K+). When I test drove the Z4 Roadster, my dealer was offering me a 3.0si Sport fully equipped that was worth Â£36K for just a few quid below the list price of my TT and also a better finance deal. I would be fool to believe that if I had bought that car, when going to sell it again I would have lost a huge chunk of my money. But sometimes money isn't everything and the Z4 coupe does have its appeal.
> 
> If I do buy one I will be looking for the SMG that is a semi-auto manual 'box that is not as refined as Audi's DSG, but does the trick quite well.
> 
> TBH, I think I need to finally take my TT to the race track as soon as possible. I'm sure it will bring the passion back.


The track sounds good  No more SMG on Z4, when the coupe was released and the roadster was updated they stopped it, only the manual or 6 speed auto now. The SMG was from the ancient M3, not the current one. Drove the 6 speed auto in a 5 series, nice.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

tehdarkstar said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > I think that is going against it TBH. You can get a Z4M roadster [338bhp, sat nav, etc] with a list of Â£46k for Â£31-2k now after 12 months, that's just too much to lose in such a short period, factor in the running costs too, although that depends on how long you'll keep it. To renew the warranty after 3 years you're looking at Â£1500 plus excess every claim of Â£250.
> ...


I can tell you, after driving on the Ring last year with the MK2, that on a track you will feel the real bennefit's from the MK2 compared to the old MK1. And the car will give you a lot of fun.
I think i will go back to the Ring in March.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> The track sounds good  No more SMG on Z4, when the coupe was released and the roadster was updated they stopped it, only the manual or 6 speed auto now. The SMG was from the ancient M3, not the current one. Drove the 6 speed auto in a 5 series, nice.


Yeah, you're right, the transmission they offer now is the steptronic 6 speeder... In that case I wouldn't have it as the manual on the Z4 is really good. I drove the steptronic in the 1 and 3 series and although they are very good in auto mode, in manual they're very jerky and difficult to drive smoothly. As I drive my TT 80% of the time in manual, not having a good manual mode is a big no-no.



Rebel said:


> I can tell you, after driving on the Ring last year with the MK2, that on a track you will feel the real bennefit's from the MK2 compared to the old MK1. And the car will give you a lot of fun.
> I think i will go back to the Ring in March.


The main reason why I wanted a sports car was for trackday fun (hence the choice of S-tronic and Magnetic Ride). If I was buying a car for road use only, I would probably go for something bigger and more practical as it doesn't make that big of a difference, does it? :wink:

BTW, I will probably be hitting the Ring in August, as me and a couple of friends are planning a driving trip through Germany, Austria, Switzerland and back. We will be driving my TT, a Z4 Roadster and an S2000 through the Alps and some very nice roads and will be spending a full day at the Ring. That's fun! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Having come from a Z4 to the TT I can stay that the Z4 was more entertaining to drive! Though I must admit I have only seen one Z4 coupe and when i saw it, it did make my head turn!

My grips about the z4 however would be the depreciation! It falls like a lead ballon, and also build quality. Having had a number of BMW's the Z4 was the worse build quality out of the lot. Not sure if the coupe is any better. but that is a big noticable diff versus the TT.

Though it did bring a smile on my face when i drove it!


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

After waiting 6 months for my car and the excitement of picking it up 1 week ago I am afraid to say that whilst it is a beautiful car and fun to drive..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................I am a little bored of it already

It doesent give me the feeling that the A4 Cab still does nor does it feel as special as the MK I TT did to me. Its a great car but a bit So What. Maybe I chose the wrong engine as well


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> After waiting 6 months for my car and the excitement of picking it up 1 week ago I am afraid to say that whilst it is a beautiful car and fun to drive..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................I am a little bored of it already
> 
> It doesent give me the feeling that the A4 Cab still does nor does it feel as special as the MK I TT did to me. Its a great car but a bit So What. Maybe I chose the wrong engine as well


  One week on!

It took me at least 4 months to come to that conclusion!


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Well I suppose I could say what took you so long to realise. :wink:

I have just wrote the following in another thread if this sort of explains why I am already feeling this way:

_Do you know what I can't put my finger on it. Maybe its because I have been on here so much building my hopes up and dreaming and maybe the dreams were better than actually owning it. They say your fantasies should remain fantasies dont they.

I still like the car but I dont stare at it through the window all day ike I di for the first 12 months of owning my MK I and my A4 Cab (Which I still have).

Maybe this will change. Also, I love the DSG gearbox but in a way I think I could be missing a manual gear box. A proper manual not a flappy paddle manual.

Love the styling of the car, the way it is built, the way it rides but I dont have the connection with the car that I have had on my last couple of cars.

Perhaps it feels too much like.......well.........just another mass production car.

The TT MK I was a breath taking style Icon and this is a vast improvement in so many ways but it doesent have the magic feel that the MK I had for me.

There again, maybe its because when I got the MK I, I had just started the business and it was my treat to myself. Then I treated myself to the A4 Cab which was my first convertible and now I have bought another TT.

Maybe I need a change of Brand next or maybe I really need to go for it and buy a 911 or something.

Don't worry, I'm not getting rid of the TT yet but just feel a little dissapointed thats all. (But I am not 100% sure why)_


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Know exactly what you mean, As i'm feeling the same way.

can't put my finger on it... but less "connected" with the TT than i have been with other cars.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> ....Do you know what I can't put my finger on it. Maybe its because I have been on here so much building my hopes up and dreaming and maybe the dreams were better than actually owning it. They say your fantasies should remain fantasies dont they.


Interesting - the MKII could be the first "hyperreal" car :lol:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperreality


----------



## mjbTT (Nov 11, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> After waiting 6 months for my car and the excitement of picking it up 1 week ago I am afraid to say that whilst it is a beautiful car and fun to drive..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................I am a little bored of it already
> 
> It doesent give me the feeling that the A4 Cab still does nor does it feel as special as the MK I TT did to me. Its a great car but a bit So What. Maybe I chose the wrong engine as well


I hope for your sake (and others, inc myself) that you pull through this and rediscover your new TT. Maybe you did just build the delivery of it up a bit toooo much  Is it the way it drives? Looks? Feels?

Somewhat ironic that the chap who was so impatient that he had to take delivery 1 week before the 07 plate gets bored on the day that plate come out :wink: Good luck over the coming days/weeks - maybe a few sunny days will lift things a bit.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

mjbTT said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > After waiting 6 months for my car and the excitement of picking it up 1 week ago I am afraid to say that whilst it is a beautiful car and fun to drive..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................I am a little bored of it already
> ...


My sentiments align with mjbTT. Maybe you set your expectations so high that you are suffering a bit of post-pickup depression 
Thanks for the lesson. I will make sure I try to stay calm over the NEXT 2 MONTHS.... Aaaaaarrgh!!! Blubber, blubber.....


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

mjbTT said:


> Somewhat ironic that the chap who was so impatient that he had to take delivery 1 week before the 07 plate gets bored on the day that plate come out :wink: Good luck over the coming days/weeks - maybe a few sunny days will lift things a bit.


At least the dealer has *guaranteed* that he won't lose any money by taking it a week early :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I wish I'd bought that F430 instead of a TT [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

loic said:


> I wish I'd bought that F430 instead of a TT


Oh no you don't! BTW - I'm looking forward to see your pictures. Phantom Black is also my exterior choice, but I'm interested to see the Mineral Grey interior. Have fun on Fri. 
. [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## everso (May 22, 2003)

wow. i'm shocked at how many people ARE bored of the MK2.

just drifting through and saw this thread...

i've had my MK1 for nearly 5 years now...and still love it as much as when i first got it. but the MK1 did have a totally different charm than the new one...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But how many of the yes im bored are MKI people taking the piss? :lol: 
It is a much more exciting to drive car than the MKI was.

95% i'd guess.


----------



## everso (May 22, 2003)

driving excitement is one thing...but imagination is something you can't feel in just performance


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

marcusgilbert said:


> loic said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I'd bought that F430 instead of a TT
> ...


I'll get some photo's posted tomorrow. Must dash, I've just thought of another reason to go out somewhere


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not sure what you mean by that and really dont want to go ten rounds with a MKI vs MKII debate. I've had every model of MKI and in my experience the MKII is better in everyway. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

everso said:


> driving excitement is one thing...but imagination is something you can't feel in just performance


Really..... [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------

